# Looking for a basic Boss OD-1 PCB to build.



## Allthumbs (Apr 11, 2020)

is it here?  What should I build?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 11, 2020)

An OD-1 is not that different from an SD-1 (Uberdrive) if you compare the schematics.  The tone stage is different, that's all.  A few minor mods can turn an SD-1 into an OD-1.  Have you tried an SD-1?  You could probably find a TONE setting that is close enough to an OD-1.


----------



## Gordo (Apr 11, 2020)

Kevin has the Corona over at Aion.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Apr 11, 2020)

ODD ONE OUT – Effects Layouts
		


i built this and really like it.


----------



## Allthumbs (Apr 11, 2020)

I did find this one with the Raytheon chip.  I mean, I guess this is very close to the original? https://buildyourownclone.com/products/yellowoverdrive


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 11, 2020)

I would not spend too much money on the RC3403.  This circuit should be pretty insensitive to which opamp you use since none of the opamps will saturate, unless you go crazy and drive this with a high-gain booster. Socket the IC and see for yourself.


----------



## Allthumbs (Apr 11, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I would not spend too much money on the RC3403.  This circuit should be pretty insensitive to which opamp you use since none of the opamps will saturate, unless you go crazy and drive this with a high-gain booster. Socket the IC and see for yourself.


good to know


----------



## Barry (Apr 11, 2020)

Mojo components translates to Momo, (more money) and that's about it, rarely do they make as big a difference as the hype, which was probably initiated by some guy with 30,000 of them he needed to get rid of!


----------



## Allthumbs (Apr 11, 2020)

Barry said:


> Mojo components translates to Momo, (more money) and that's about it, rarely do they make as big a difference as the hype, which was probably initiated by some guy with 30,000 of them he needed to get rid of!


I hear you.  I was really ust thinking of the original pedal, trying to stay close to it for accuracy sake


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 12, 2020)

The original pedal had JFET switching and buffered bypass, you gonna do that too?


----------



## Allthumbs (Apr 12, 2020)

I guess if I found the board, that parts and the instructions with reasonable effort and money I would.   Seeing that I'm a relative beginner relying on these 3 things, possibly no?


----------



## Ratimus (Apr 15, 2020)

Gordo said:


> Kevin has the Corona over at Aion.


 Confirmed case or just suspected? ;-)


----------



## Gordo (Apr 15, 2020)

Aw geez, I'm slowing down.  I had to read that a couple of times.  Well played Ratimus


----------

